# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Bhatti- 2834 scalp and 340 BHT-Type 6 Patient

## California786

29 years old Indian male with type 6 pattern received 2834 scalp and 340 beard grafts for the hairline and mid scalp 8 months back.
He had a low scalp density and paucity of body grafts and hence his procedure was planned over 2 stages.
Results seen with overhead lighting to give a realistic picture in such cases.
The message is that even with low density the illusion of fullness is sustainable in such difficult cases.

Best regards,
California

----------

